# Caesar creek (open) bass tournament saturday night july 11th



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

registration/live well inspection wellman meadows ramp 4pm-5pm/weigh-in 1am
cost:$30 per boat (1-2 people per boat)/optional $5 big fish pot 
5 fish limit per boat/ large/smallmouth bass only/15 inch min.
dead fish penility 8 ounce deduction/only 1 dead fish per team will be weighed/dead fish are ineligible for big fish pot / artificial bait only 
CONTACT STEVE GREENE 513 896 4709/513 320 5349


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey steve, what were the results of the Cowan tournament?


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

With the weather report we only had 10 teams show.but it really turned out to be a good night ,the storm must have went around us( thank you lord) i heard it was bad in pike and ross counties.there were very few pleasure boats out, we almost had the whole lake to ourselfs.only 4 fish weighed in, a little over 4lbs won (2 fish) big fish 3.5 lbs/ first place $210.00/second place $90.00/big fish $50.00. We should be having another tournament in 3 weeks possilibly at rockyfork or paintcreek, special thanks to all who showed up and to the cc tuesday night tournament folks ,they are a real nice group of guys and gals, hope to fish with you all again thanks steve greene


----------

